# Faire tourner la tête



## minsk

Hola!

¿Alguien sabe si existe una version de Le manège de Edith Piaf?
Si hay una version "oficial" me sabe mal inventar otra aunque no es dificil.

Necesito traducir : Tu me fais tourner la tête
                          mon manège à moi c'est toi.
                         je suis toujours a la fête
                        quand tu me tiens dans tes bras

Merci!


----------



## pixma

Hola, minsk. Esta es una posibilidad, seguro que muy mejorable:

Haces que mi cabeza de vueltas
eres mi tiovivo
siempre estoy de fiesta
cuando me tienes entre tus brazos

Saludos.


----------



## Domtom

-
_Faire tourner la tête à qqn _es una expresión que corresponde a la castellana _volver loco (de amor) a alguien_ o _hacer perder la cabeza a uno_.
-


----------



## minsk

Hola,

La expresión correcta sería volver loco pero no traduce la imagen.
Me haces perder la cabeza se acerca más.
en cuanto a eres mi tiovivo, siempre estoy de fiesta, cuando me tienes entre tus brazos me parece muy bien.
 
Muchas gracias


----------



## pixma

minsk said:


> La expresión correcta sería volver loco pero no traduce la imagen.
> Me haces perder la cabeza se acerca más.


Sí, "me haces perder la cabeza" es una expresión más adecuada, lo malo es que así no hay nada que gire y lo de "eres mi tiovivo" queda un poco huérfano. Muchas veces en las traducciones lo que se gana por un lado se puierde por el otro...


----------



## minsk

Pues sí, Pixma, tienes toda la razón lo que se gana por un lado se pierde por el otro. Allí está toda la dificultad y el desafío para un traductor.
Por eso es bueno tener a gente como vosotros con quien compartir todas estas dudas. 
Así que muchas gracias


----------



## karinemartin

Hola!

Como se diría en español: Marear o volver loco?

Contexto: 
*P O « Ah, toutes ces machines me font tourner la tête… »*
*Philippe descend des tribunes sur la scène: « Qui a dit « tourner » ?"*

*je vais vous présenter la gamme des MRT, des machines qui, vous allez voir, *
*vont vous faire faire tourner la tête … »*

Muchas gracais
y el juego de palabras se pierde en español...


----------



## chics

_Volver loco_ tendría el sentido de que le encantan.


----------



## camilushka

Chics tiene razón. "todas esas máquinas me vuelven loco"


----------



## didipar

Hola, 

podríais decirme que quiere decir "tu es la seule femme qui fait tournée ma tête"? Entiendo que puede ser "la única que tengo en la cabeza", o también "o la única que me hecho girar la cabeza" (para mirarla al pasar).

Gracias de antemano,

Didi


----------



## swift

Bonjour, didipar. Te doy la bienvenida al foro.

Existe la posibilidad de que haya un error en la frase que nos ofreces, pues "me fait tournée la tête" no tiene mucho sentido. Lo más probable es que en lugar de "tournée" deba leerse "tourner", con lo cual obtendríamos: "Tu es la seule qui me fait tourner la tête". En ese caso, puedes consultar el diccionario de WordReference: http://www.wordreference.com/fres/tête.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> "tu es la seule femme qui fait tournée ma tête"? Entiendo que puede ser "la única que tengo en la cabeza", o también "o la única que me _hecho girar la cabeza"_ (para mirarla al pasar).


 
Como te indica "swift" es "*fait tourner la tête*" que, aunque se lee "me hace girar la cabeza", significa en español: "*me hace perder la cabeza*"


----------



## camargo

En el uso coloquial rioplatense, se acerca al francés: "que me da vuelta la cabeza"
Saludos


----------



## didipar

Muchas gracias a los tres por vuestra rápida respuesta y disculpad no agradeceroslo antes, no pude conectarme hasta hoy.

Didi


----------



## Rookie406

Tina Iglesias said:


> Como te indica "swift" es "*fait tourner la tête*" que, aunque se lee "me hace girar la cabeza", significa en español: "*me hace perder la cabeza*"


 
¿ Sería posible que la intención en la frase fuese algo más literal ?
*Tú eres la única mujer que me has hecho girar la cabeza* al pasar por mi lado ...


----------



## zintya3

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola, tengo una gran duda en esta frase:

_tous restaient avant tout des êtres humains, dont le privilège d'effectuer ou pas (à leur guise) leur boulot correctement pouvait *faire tourner la tête*. La vie n'était qu'une longue suite de petites prises de pouvoir mesquines que certains ne vivaient que pour conquérir._

Habla de cómo el poder hace que la gente actúe de una forma concreta, pero que sin embargo "arrieritos somos y en el camino nos encontraremos", es decir, que tarde o tempranos esas personas necesitarán a las otras.

En este caso, no logro entender qué significa la expresión faire tourner la tête.


----------



## men12

Hola!
¿Me podríais ayudar a traducir la expresión de faire tourner la tête en la siguiente frase: "Le métier a pourtant de quoi *faire tourner quelques têtes*... Pas tout à fait James Bond et ses aventures aux quatre coins de la planète, mais pas loin." ?
Con le métier se refiere al oficio de intérprete. 
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Marie3933

zintya3 said:


> _tous restaient avant tout des êtres humains, dont le privilège d'effectuer ou pas (à leur guise) leur boulot correctement pouvait *faire tourner la tête*. La vie n'était qu'une longue suite de petites prises de pouvoir mesquines que certains ne vivaient que pour conquérir._
> En este caso, no logro entender qué significa la expresión faire tourner la tête.


= _"subir a la cabeza, embriagar"_ (como el acohol, pero en sentido figurado) 
(tienen un sentimiento de poder porque pueden decidir si hacer bien o no su trabajo)


----------



## Marie3933

men12 said:


> "Le métier a pourtant de quoi faire tourner quelques têtes... Pas tout à fait James Bond et ses aventures aux quatre coins de la planète, mais pas loin."


Hace falta contexto para saber si se puede traducir como sugerido en los posts anteriores o como la locución _"__Tourner les têtes"_. 





> _Tourner les têtes_. Susciter l'admiration, l'enthousiasme. TLFi


----------



## men12

aquí un enlace al texto completo: http://emploi.nouvelobs.com/article.html?mag=obs&id=412638


----------



## Marie3933

> Palpitant, international, très bien payé - 4100 euros net mensuels pour  un débutant ! -, il permet d'exercer sa curiosité tous azimuts avec, en  prime, une bonne dose de sensations _fortes._


Ya está claro : embriagar, subir a la cabeza, aturdir, entusiasmar...


----------



## men12

Muchas gracias Marie!


----------

